# Assinatura



## Skizzo (3 Fev 2008 às 16:07)

Por algum motivo nao consigo ver a minha assinatura no tópico "Seguimento - Fevereiro 2008"  N sei o que se passa


----------



## Minho (3 Fev 2008 às 18:02)

Olá Skizzo. 
Eu consigo ver a tua assinatura perfeitamente...


----------

